# General > Literature >  A Short Story

## Kingetter

*
**PATH OF LIFEI parked my car and hid the keys, so should I return to the materialistic world after my journey it would be there, safe. Threading my way through the dunes, I edged closer to the shore where lay the special path I had chosen and, through the exertion, began breathing more deeply, inhaling the strong, invigorating salt sea air. The crash of waves on shore and rocks grew louder. 
My anticipation was heightened by the lonely cries of the seagulls, wheeling and diving, and my pulse quickened. Beads of perspiration formed on my forehead, my mouth began to feel dry. Suddenly I was there, a few steps from the water's edge. The tide was coming in, wind whipping spray towards me, settling on my face, drying my lips. The salt, bitter in taste, was sweet to my palate. 
This path I trod was one of search. I sought for an inner Truth - of who I was, where I came from, where I was going. I wanted to be, something, someone, other than what or who I understood myself to be. 
The sand moved beneath my feet and through my toes liberated from the shoes I had discarded further back. I felt warm now, not just externally - from my exertions, but inside a cosy, secure warmth spread out from my innermost parts, reaching out along all my veins and arteries, through tissues. 
Shedding my outer coat, then sweater and gradually my other clothes, I began to be ever so slightly aware of differences in my body - differences in how I remembered it to be. My skin seemed less pallid. A slight glow observed maybe only moments ago was fading, only to be replaced by a darker greyness. The feel of it was different - an unaccustomed smoothness one way, a coarseness the other. Slowly the greyness spread until it covered my entire body, except for a very white patch on my chest, shaped like the moon. 
I had, for the time being, become unaware of my surroundings, oblivious of sound and sight beyond my own space. I felt as if I had moved to another dimension. 
Time was no longer measurable in terms I had previously understood, nor did it seem to be a matter for any concern, except that, in some instinctive way, I felt that THE TIME was imminent. There was no going back, for back had no more meaning than forwards, sideways, up or down. 
Noticing for perhaps the first time that there was no longer sand beneath my feet, nor could I see anything. A film had closed over my eyes, making them blind. 
An idea was beginning to float in what I termed my mind, but which may have been inside or outside my body. I began to grasp the notion that all outward and external contacts, mental or physical, were purely illusionary - the only real knowledge, strength, vision, sound, taste, came from inside. My frontal white patch glowed with an intensity I could scarce comprehend - but then, at this stage, I thought myself to be a novice. 
Truth in all its power was dawning. From inside a new personality emerged - guiding me through a labyrinth inside my own body or form or shape, for I cannot say that I knew I had a body any more. After a while, a curtain of red was reached which seemed to symbolize that all beyond it was reality. Once swept aside, I saw myself amongst my fellow creatures basking in the water below the shore I had previously walked along. 

The transition was imperfect, as anything and everything that exists must of necessity be - for how else should be strive for perfection if it is already in our grasp? What remained, seemed to be of memories - memories of the journey I had started. I looked for the car I'd parked and saw only a dull, unattractive rock. I'd not seek to return to that. I also recalled the clothes I had cast off and saw only seaweed. My footsteps remained - or so I thought until a voice reminded me that they were a sign of 'The Coming', for here, there was only a 'Coming'. 
The concepts I now had to understand were strange at first, but I soon accepted what I learnt. I beheld myself among the Shelties - the Seal People - my people - my life, my past and my future - my Truth - my Inner Self. Only we could follow this path any further. 
James.
*

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Wow, thats really good. Its quite atmospheric and the physical descriptions are excellent. I hadnt a clue what was going to happen so it kept my interest, and I never would have guessed the ending. 

If you dont mind me asking, as you a full time/published writer, or is it something you just do as a hobby?

----------


## Kingetter

Thank you.  I'm retired and never earned my living from writing. I've long had a love for seals, and after reading a few tales of the seal people, felt inclined to try one myself. I have in the past, parked a car, then gone for a walk on a beach - maybe loads have also. But that's where this story started.

----------


## katarina

Lovely.  you have a real talent.  It's never too late to get started.

----------


## Kingetter

I really enjoyed doing this piece - felt the sand under my feet, smelt the sea air etc etc.

----------


## Saveman

Excellent stuff

----------


## Kingetter

Cheers.  Funny thing, I enjoyed writing it for I seemed to live it as I wrote, but always figured folk would be ordering for me one of those jackets that tie behind.

----------

